# Guy Martin



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2017)

1st World War Tank tomorrow nt at 8. He is re-making one.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2017)

Should be good ! I have been to the Tank museum in Bovington. The lad who lives near me was in the tank reg in Afgan. Proper blokes.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy Martin is a likeable nutter. I’ll be recording that, so I can watch it upstairs. Nothing stands in the way of University Challenge.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2017)

I think he is a "likable nutter" too Mikey. When he was peddling behind that artic at a daft speed the mind thinks  MAD                            Good for the country


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2017)

He's like a young Fred Dibnah  I enjoyed the programme when he worked with the Williams F1 team


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2017)

Channel 4 at 8 tonight


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 20, 2017)

Guy Martin has Aspergers syndrome, which explains why people see him as a likeable nutter and he is so driven and obsessive in his pursuits. He is a great role model for people on the autistic spectrum 

I'll be watching on catch up after University Challenge.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 20, 2017)

I’ll be watching this afternoon, I think. I agree with your comments, Amigo. Many more people are on the autistic spectrum than have ever been diagnosed, though, so what is normal?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 20, 2017)

Clash between Guy Martin and Blue Planet. So had to choose Blue Planet live last night. Will catch up on tank building in next few days.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 20, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I think he is a "likable nutter" too Mikey. When he was peddling behind that artic at a daft speed the mind thinks  MAD                            Good for the country



For sheer craziness regarding bike drafting this guy in Brazil takes the biscuit.  He's not up to Guy Martin speeds but he reaches 77mph on a public road on a normal road bike.  Apparently he's raced professionally in the past and he's with his mate who pulls over part way through.  His God must have been looking after him that day as they both cross themselves at the start.  What amazes me about this video is he manages to attach his GoPro to the lorry and retrieve it at the end, a coach passes them but later on they pass the coach along with several other vehicles and they bunny hop over the white lines at what seem like ridiculous speeds.  (He's not wearing a helmet but it probably wouldn't do much good at that speed).


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2017)

Them 2 are MAD. They where doing a very good speed for a few miles. Don't try it kids   Is good but dodgy


----------



## Amigo (Nov 20, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I’ll be watching this afternoon, I think. I agree with your comments, Amigo. Many more people are on the autistic spectrum than have ever been diagnosed, though, so what is normal?



I can’t see where I made any comments Mike. For most people on the ASD, Aspergers isn’t viewed as an enjoyable eccentricity like this guy unfortunately.


----------

